# Concito Ltd - Kahn Design Range Rover Sport Cosworth



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Hello All :wave:

This vehicle was chosen by our customer based on the spec that they wanted, and the car does look stunning in the flesh. Although the paintwork was not in the best condition (you may think this is strange on a virtually new vehicle until you see the pics), the customer purchased the car knowing that we could bring the car back up to a high standard.

To do list:
-	Install TrafficMaster tracker (we are approved to install these, please call for pricing)
-	Add extra LEDs under car
-	Full paintwork correction
-	Interior deep cleanse and protect

The car as it arrived:




























Some defects visible in the sun:




























Overspray on the door-shuts, a sign of things to come:














































Let's crack on with the detail. Here is how we get the wheels clean, step-by-step. Wolf's brake duster used to loosen off the brake dust (allowed to dwell first for a few mins):










Agitate with a detailing brush:










Blast off the suds.










Now use a EZ brush to get the rears clean. Even though the wheels will come off during the detail, it is best to get them as clean as possible here.










Megs super-degreaser and Vikan brush on the tyres:










Some stubborn deposits may be left behind, these require a little longer soaking with brake duster, a little agitation and blasted off again.



















A little APC used in the foam gun:










Then go round the car with a detail brush, taking care not to allow the foam to dry off too much.



















Give the car a really thorough rinse.










Not enough room here to post all the pics, however the car was washed 2BM, pulled in and clayed with Megs Mild. Want to see how bad it is? Look away now..










DA marks? Didn't look this bad in the before pics.














































This will need painting:










Starting off with some paint readings, the upper panels seem normal.










Lower panels seem very high though..










Let's try again:










Ok, seems like we have some work to do here then. Re-checking on another panel, the upper:










And the lower panel again:










It's beyond us how someone would paint the lower half of a car, all the way round the vehicle. Seems to explain the DA and sanding marks though.

Here is the lowest reading on the car:










So all taped up and ready to go, let's crack on with the detail.










Starting off with the front corner










One pass with a small green pad and Fast cut plus:










Leaves this:










It will need to be refined later, but ok at this stage.

Rear arch before:










Rear arch after:










Driver's door before.. D/A marks are incredible, this is why we don't put sanding discs on the floor face down!










After:










A closer look..










RH rear door, before:










After - all the clarity is now back:



















RH rear quarter panel, before:










After:










LH rear wheel arch before:










After:










RH rear quarter before:










After:










Before:










After:










LH rear door, before:










After:










Tailgate before:










After:










LH rear door, before:










LH rear door after:










LH rear door before:










After:










LH front door before:










After:










RH front door before:










After:










LH rear door before:










After:










Before:










After:










LH front wheel arch before:










After:










Front bumper:










After:










Rear lamp before:










After:










Rear lamp before:










After:










Here is some of the problems the painters caused:










We've done the best we can without striking through the paint:










Same problem here:










Zoom in a bit:










Zooming in a bit more shows the extent of the problem. Really poor.










Again, we've done the best we can.










Side steps, 50:50..










Once all complete, the car was washed down to remove all dust.. and finished down with a Green Hexlogic pad and PO106FA.










Here is the finish achieved, we're pretty happy with it..




































































































We're pretty happy with the end result, takes a lot of man-hours to get this far.

Time to give the interior the same treatment. Pretty grimey before:



















||First we take our time to pull out the ingrained dirt, using a weak APC solution and a microfiber cloth.










A little steam in places used to remove stubborn dirt.










APC pulls out all the oils, so care must be taken to re-treat the leather. Raceglaze used here..










All done..



















The paint mark wouldn't come ouit of the carpet, we improved it best we could.










Khan fit three LEDs.. we've added two more, and two more round the back, and at the front. Gives a much better effect.










Back to the exterior.. car was wiped down with IPA, then one coat Zaino AIO, and three coats ZFX'd Zaino Z2 wiped down with Z6 in between. Topped with Z8 to finish off.

Here are the results:


























































































































































Loads of pics I know, but all there to tell the story. Thanks for looking, and questions/queries are welcome. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very impressive work!

I love the interior in that beast! very nice!


----------



## hamza7 (May 3, 2011)

Definitely a head turner


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent work on such a huge piece of metal. I would have strung those painters up by the nads, thats not ever poor quality, its dreadful. Still, wonderful turnaround.


----------



## AZIZBBU (May 3, 2011)

Good job:thumb:
What did you use on the side step trim to get it back to look like new.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work :thumb: - an awesome car, always like the Khan RR's - she was in bit of an unhappy state but now looks fresh ready to roll again. - outstanding.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

awesome colour! think if you had a win on the lotto this would definately be on the list!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The Range was a mess , what a poor finish in the start but what an amazing finish in the end :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very impressive. it is regular for them to be painted upto the bodyline seen it on quite a few Khans now. paint and kit are generally quite poor to be honest esp in the earlier ones. sub 100 micron readings are normal on all range rovers they dont like wasting too much paint lol!!! how did you find the quality and finish of the ket we have had one customer where we had to get a local company to remould them proterly the fit was that bad lol! With te door cappings are they still a once you remove they need replacing or can they be removed and replaced would make live so much easier thats for sure! stunning work as always. the new cosworth kit is stunning to look at and I prefer it to the Overfinch to be honest.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Very impressive. it is regular for them to be painted upto the bodyline seen it on quite a few Khans now too lazy to remove or even tape up the glass I would say. would eat into the profit margin. paint and kit are generally quite poor and cheap to be honest esp in the earlier ones. sub 100 micron readings are normal on all range rovers they dont like wasting too much paint lol!!! how did you find the quality and finish of the ket we have had one customer where we had to get a local company to remould them proterly the fit was that bad lol! With te door cappings are they still a once you remove they need replacing or can they be removed and replaced would make live so much easier thats for sure! stunning work as always.


Thank you. The paint work isn't acceptable, and from our understanding this car had been re-painted. I can't say that Kahn painted this car, I don't know if they have or haven't.

No probems with the kit however, their quality has much improved since the early days and the new body kit is quite impressive in terms of quality, alongside the trim.

The door cappings have always been an issue, and they constantly come loose or fall off. We sometimes use double-sided tape when re-attaching them. Stops them rattling around.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work lads

This car is stunningly stunning :argie: - I'm looking into buying a my12 RRS but after seeing this it makes me want one of these now


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Nice work lads
> 
> This car is stunningly stunning :argie: - I'm looking into buying a my12 RRS but after seeing this it makes me want one of these now


Thank you. It's a pretty good car, feels special and goes really well.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, great to hear as they look great. love the colour as well. would definitly be a model I would consider myself sometime!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

amazing work.. very very thorough.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## ricky-t5 (Jun 21, 2011)

very good work :buffer: that colour is amazing. im new to this but im very impressed with what can be done when you know how even after a diy spray job??

"impressed" wish you were closer to me you could detail my van:argie:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Impressive indeed. Nice work fella :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work ,that was a real mess to start off:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice work and a great colour, I think the painter might have had a go at my Volvo too


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't stop looking at this thread -This car is so awesome


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I can't stop looking at this thread -This car is so awesome


It is nice. You can come and help me wash it next time its down :detailer:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Saqib200 said:


> It is nice. You can come and help me wash it next time its down :detailer:


It's a deal.

I'm holding you to it so i'll bring the teabags


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Lovely colour, great work too, that was a mess.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Showshine said:


> It's a deal.
> 
> I'm holding you to it so i'll bring the teabags


No probs, anytime. Our door is always open.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job there mate.


----------



## bmac800 (Mar 12, 2007)

That looks amazing - what have Cosworth done to the vehicle?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

bmac800 said:


> That looks amazing - what have Cosworth done to the vehicle?


Thanks,

They tune the engine, Kahn does the interior and body. It's only a mild remap on this car as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Stunning colour and work.

Still find that kit a bit drug dealerish...


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work, not a kahn fan personally but my dad is with a set of 22's on his rr sport
great colour tho thts been brought back to life.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Car looks great after the work there mate.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Great work, the whole Kahn company IMHO proves money doesn't bring taste, look at RR Autobiography that's how it should be done.


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

That one nice motor and a Excellent job done:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

that is one of the few RR I would actually have, not usually a lover of them but I really like this one.

Nice work, great finish on the paintwork.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

amazing work there, and a stunning car well done


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks stunning mate, nice to see zaino's still getting an airing!

Chris


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Now thats a Range Rover!! 

Sweet as. Nice work.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice work, horrible car

chavtastic


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice save on which was quite simply some horrific finishing.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments. The car itself though seems to have divided opinion..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing results achieved, alot of man hours have been placed, credit to you.

Your work on here is outstanding, a professional job done very well.

Have a great week.


----------

